# Am I not a 'real' Reader?



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I have come to the end of my rope with ereader reviews--I don't think I can take another reference to the whole 'missing the smell of books'.  I'm going to pop a molar it makes me grit my teeth so hard.  
The only thing I recall about the smell of books was how much I hated it that my (non-reader) DH started forcing me to keep them in the garage due to overflow and it mdke them really stink, prone to the occasional papermite and produced many allergy sneezes.
Am I not a real 'Reader'?  Not a true bookworm? Do my years of toting 20 books a week from the library not count?  Were my episodes of falling off the curb trying to read walking home from school an exercise in fraud?  Do I get no points for sneaking a read in bed with a flashlight? Do all my favorite reading and book memories count for naught?

What gives?  Or am I in the group that would have switched to books while the other real readers said that scrolls would never die?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sometimes I get a book from the library that has a really bad smell.  I don't miss that at all.
deb


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Well Jesslyn I'm not at the end of my rope, but I am with you!  All those glue sniffers need to get a life


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am not a "real" reader either since I don't read "real" books.  I read mainly on my Kindle. 

I don't understand why people classify ebooks as not "real" or insist something is missing from the experience of holding a book in your hands and smelling it.  I certainly don't miss opening a library book and getting a huge whiff of smoke from a previous reader.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I have checked out a couple nasty books from the library, bad smells and stains. My daughter refuses to try again because she found a large spider smashed between two pages of a Junie B Jones book from the library. We both read on my/our kindle and we consider ourselves "real readers". 
I had to laugh at what you said about falling off the curb though. Daughter ran into a wall once so I did make her stop reading while walking.

Melissa


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yesterday, I was filling my car with gas and while I stood there, holding the pump in my left hand, I was reading a book on my iPhone (using the Kindle app) with my right hand. I didn't see anyone else standing there reading a paper book. So who's the "real" reader?

Good comment, Jesslyn, and I agree 100%.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Ah, yes, book smell.  Let's see that would be decaying acid-based paper and other forms of dust -- generally human skin cells.  Yea, I sure miss that.

Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Silntdrgn7 (Feb 16, 2009)

Maybe I'm a little crazy, but I always thought reading was about the words and not the smell of the book or the feel of the paper.


----------



## PaulGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Real readers only read books hand written by monks.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Conversations with these people should go something like this:

"That's not really reading. The whole experience isn't there."
"And how many books have you read in the past year?"
[answer]
"I read that many since Thursday. Go away."

I mean really, with only 2 in 5 people even claiming to have read at least ONE book in the past 12 months, what's the likelyhood that any of these reviewers and would-be book snobs have read 50 or more in the past year? I have, and I suspect I'm near the bottom of the list on KB in that regard.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You know what's interesting, I never hear these same people making this argument about listening to books on tape or CD. My husband is a listener, not a reader. He probably "reads" one or two books a year, but he listens to approximately one book a week. What's he? Is he a "real" reader? Most people who complain about ebooks don't seem to have the same complaint about audio books.

I don't get it.

L


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Real readers also read books that conform to strict grammatical guidelines and do not use anything but the most simple of prose to get their point across in an almost scientific manner in the most dispassionate way possible.  We should be swayed by the ideas of the words, not the words themselves, but at the same time we must at all cost avoid reading vulgar monosyllabic words whose very existence ruin the permanency and validity of English as a language.  Or so the great minds of the 17th century who were on the verge of shaping our language for the worst would like us to think.

I think it's silly, too.  But I do admit to being trepidatious in the beginning with my Kindle.  I bought it realizing there was a really good chance of me taking advantage of the 30 day return policy, but once I got hold of it I fell in love.  I also worried about missing the tactile experience with paper books, and yes even the smell, but then realized most of what I'm reading is mass market paperback with ink that smears and pages that smell like wood pulp and glue.  These pages I loved so much also continually turn without me wanting them too and require me to have a special implement in order to close the book unless I want to deface it.  And don't get me started on dust jackets.

So I still collect leather Easton Press books to satisfy my tactile love of the form side, but if I want to read?  Well... not counting the handful I was forced to read for school, I haven't touched a DTB since I got my Kindle and have in fact skipped books I wanted to read when they weren't available.  People who wax poetic about it ruining the form obviously haven't given the Kindle a fair chance.  It's got everything that matters, and to me it's even easier to lose myself in the worlds these novels open up for us.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Perhaps it is just "sour grapes" because they don't have a Kindle of their own.  I wouldn't give up my K for anything especially not an old book smell.


----------



## Meriflower (Nov 28, 2009)

I just got my Kindle and so far am loving it.  I find it a much better experience to read from it vs a paper book.  I consider all of us readers and reading regardless of the format is a good thing!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I think it's silly, too. But I do admit to being trepidatious in the beginning with my Kindle. I bought it realizing there was a really good chance of me taking advantage of the 30 day return policy, but once I got hold of it I fell in love. I also worried about missing the tactile experience with paper books, and yes even the smell, but then realized most of what I'm reading is mass market paperback with ink that smears and pages that smell like wood pulp and glue. These pages I loved so much also continually turn without me wanting them too and require me to have a special implement in order to close the book unless I want to deface it. And don't get me started on dust jackets.


The other day, a friend was telling me she was thinking about getting a Kindle but would really miss the feel of the book in her hand. I just smiled and thought to myself, I was there once too. She's not going to miss a thing. 

N


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I think it's mostly people who have not tried e-book readers for a decent period of time who make the comments about feel and smell.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

oh man I read one of my mass market paperbacks last week that had been waiting to be read for too long. It was painful. I had to use both hands....which got very tired forcing the stiff binding apart. I couldn't even hold a cup of tea in bed while reading. I had to keep moving the book around to see into the crack and it takes a lot longer to flip pages by hand. I'm ruined!!!!

People really miss this?


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> oh man I read one of my mass market paperbacks last week that had been waiting to be read for too long. It was painful. I had to use both hands....which got very tired forcing the stiff binding apart. I couldn't even hold a cup of tea in bed while reading. I had to keep moving the book around to see into the crack and it takes a lot longer to flip pages by hand. I'm ruined!!!!
> 
> People really miss this?


And the wonder of papercuts. Or losing your place because you loosened your too much grip.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

mwb said:


> And the wonder of papercuts. Or losing your place because you loosened your too much grip.


And then you finish the book and you have to get in your car and go to the bookstore for the sequel that you can't wait for.....and the store is CLOSED!!!.... because its 2am!! Man, I really miss that, too!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I still read paper books.  I also read lots of ebooks.  They're the same to me.

Though it is true that all ebooks look and feel the same in terms of weight in the hand.  One of the reasons I like switching off to paper now and then is because it's a different look and feel in the hand.  Not better or worse, to me; just different

I also totally understand the people that argue that the typeface used is important to providing a sort of subliminal feel to the story and they don't want it as an ebook because they'd be stuck with the default font.

That said. . . . .the smell doesn't trigger anything particularly for me. . .though I can see where it could for some.  Scents and odors can be very strong triggers for memories. . . .and if those memories are uniformly happy and pleasant, I can certainly understand that one might miss the paper smell that triggers them. . . . though what they're really missing, is the happy memory.

Just my opinion. . . .there will never be a time when my house is not filled with books, even if my Kindle is as well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read a few of my pbooks since I bought my first kindle 18 months ago - but I've only bought 1 new pbook vs 3 kindles and about 200 ebooks.  I don't think I've lost anything in the reading experience.  When I'm wrapped up in a book, about 85% of the experience happens inside my brain.  The rest is my body's physical comfort with a tiny portion aware of the world around me.

I can see where one may have a love of the physical book and thing distinct from what's written inside it and how that may interfere with one's appreciation of a new book format.  But I think this is more a fear that something they love will be taken away versus the actual experience of reading.  I don't see pbooks disappearing anytime soon ....


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I prefer my Kindle over paper books for a number of reasons and I don't miss the feel or smell of a real book at all.  There is no chance my puppy will chew my Kindle, as it is always safely stowed away.  I can't say the same for my paper books, which have fallen victim numerous times now.  I'm somewhat allergic to paper so I don't have to deal with any of those issues and I was never big on the smell of books anyway.  With my cover, the Kindle feels just like a book in my hands, maybe even better because I can easily hold it with one hand or prop it on my knees without it snapping closed like a paper book.

Sometimes people are just against change in general, especially when it comes to electronics.  I think it's too many watchings of sci-fi movies where the future is completely electronic and sterile.  I, on the other hand, don't believe that the Kindle is sending us in that direction whatsoever.  If anything, it's encouraging people to read more, as it is so much more convenient than paper books.


----------



## Concrete Queen (Oct 19, 2009)

My favorite conversations go like this:

"I'm an avid reader, I just love to read."

"What are are you reading now?"

"Oh, I haven't read anything in ages, I just don't have time."

'Real' readers do whatever they need to to _make_ time to read, including buying expensive eReaders and using them to read while pumping gas.

I seriously wasn't sure if I'd use my Kindle all that much if I bought it, but I read everyday on it. A friend loaned me a paper book and I'm hesitating to pick it up. It's just so _inconvenient_. Those pages...they can turn themselves... And it's heavy... And awkward...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

To put it simply, in my opinion, if you read (be it books, e-books or even the Reader's Digest) on a regular basis, you are reader.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I still read paper books. I also read lots of ebooks. They're the same to me.
> 
> Though it is true that all ebooks look and feel the same in terms of weight in the hand. One of the reasons I like switching off to paper now and then is because it's a different look and feel in the hand. Not better or worse, to me; just different
> 
> I also totally understand the people that argue that the typeface used is important to providing a sort of subliminal feel to the story and they don't want it as an ebook because they'd be stuck with the default font.


Iagree that the variations in Hardcover books is nice and I kind of miss that. On the other hand mass market paperbacks are pretty much identical anyway


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Well said Jesslyn!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree Scarlet, I have two daughters one of which loves to read "novel" books and the other will only read magazines (I don't think she has read a "novel" book since school.  I have tried to reccommend books that I think she will like and she just tells me that she isn't interested, but will read magazines all the time.  I have been a reader since early grade school and my girls were given lots of books as gifts as they were growing (most of which I read as well).  So I guess the saying "different strokes for different folks" would definitely apply to the subject of this thread.  There is room for us all!


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

I was 9 years old when I got my library card in Irving, Texas. The number was 139. I could only get my mom to take me to town to the library one day a week when she went shopping so the librarian, after quizzing me on the content of the books I returned to prove I actually read them, allowed me to check out more than the 4 book limit each week.

After a half century I found myself unable to stay awake while reading paper books and switched over to listening to books on tape and then on to books on mp3. I spend about 4 hours a day in my auto 'reading' while I drive and have heard the same comments about not reading.

I do spend about 6 hours a day in front of my computer but never found a good way to read books until I bought my wife a Kindle and downloaded the Kindle for PC onto my desktop and laptop.

Paper books? You can keep 'em.

I have almost 200 books on MP3 I haven't yet 'read' and now the books on Kindle seems endless.

.....

How would the Palm PDAs work for ebooks?


Don


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I do volunteer work at the local museum. My job: to sort and price the books that are donated for the twice-a-year booksales. I work in a room about 20' x 12' surrounded by many hundreds, maybe thousands of books. Let me tell you about the smell of books - or the allergens - that are donated along with the books...It's often very unpleasant. 

I can purchase any book I want for a price between a quarter and $4 - including new bestsellers; or I can borrow books instead of buying them. Even so, I prefer to read on my kindle (in spite of the added expense). It's easier to hold and I get engrossed in the story much deeper than I ever did with paper. I wonder why that is. I may not be a 'real' reader, but I have already read twice as many books this year as I normally do and I've only had my kindle for 5 months.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I know the Ipod Touch isn't bad and you could put audiobooks on it as well and share Kindle books with your wife which you couldn't do with Palm


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

char said:


> Perhaps it is just "sour grapes" because they don't have a Kindle of their own. I wouldn't give up my K for anything especially not an old book smell.


Lol, I like this theory and sadly I bet in part it is true.

I haven't really been able to try out my Kindle yet (it is a Christmas gift) but I don't see the difference between reading something on your phone, computer or anywhere for that matter, versus an actual book you can hold in your hands. Either way you get captured and caught up in the moment and isn't that what "reading" is all about. Visiting another place you haven't been before?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

dmcounts said:


> How would the Palm PDAs work for ebooks?
> 
> Don


Don, I have used the PalmReader on my Palm PDAs to read ebooks. However I did not buy many books due to the availability and price at the time. Since I adjusted the backlighting level based on the ambient light level, I did not find it a strain for my eyes. (Of course, I was younger when I was reading frequently on my Palm PDA. ) The color illustrations were nice when I had a color PDA. The only unread book on my current PDA is one I have abandoned. However, I will probably load a couple more books on it for when I want to read in the dark without a booklight. (I don't have an iPhone or iTouch.) The books would need to be ones without DRM. (Amazon DRM would not work on the Palm.)

PalmReader let me add notes to books as well as identify a "Category" for the book. (Fairly standard Palm PDA feature.) The categories are user defined except for the one named "Unfiled." (Sound like the request for folders?  )


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> I am not a "real" reader either since I don't read "real" books. I read mainly on my Kindle.
> 
> I don't understand why people classify ebooks as not "real" or insist something is missing from the experience of holding a book in your hands and smelling it. I certainly don't miss opening a library book and getting a huge whiff of smoke from a previous reader.


Or, as once happened to me, a whole bunch of black hairs. 

The book was excellent, and I didn't start seeing the hairs until I was well into it, so I had to persevere. There were 1 or 2 on just about every page.

GROSS!


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

The palm reader and Windows Mobile .lit readers have always been great in the past. I had a PDA from pre-2000 (College) through about 2004. After I ruined a $300 PDA (and our first kid arrived) I decided not to buy another unless I could get it back to the $100-200 price range. So I've been reading e-books since around 2000. The Kindle has better reading quality than any PDA, but the PDA is an ok alternative (as a multi-tasking device).

I have a very few books in nice editions that I couldn't see ported over to e-books. All are non-fiction. One set in particular (http://tinyurl.com/yet9tvb -- goes to amazon.co.jp) is the collected Go games (like Chess) of a very famous player. There are plenty of software tools, on PDAs and for the computer, to replay these games, but the edition is a pleasure to "read" from. This doesn't cheapen the software tools -- they're easier to use, significantly cheaper, and more popular.

I see books being 80-90% in electronic format within the next 15 years. The only printed books will be those non-fiction texts that cannot be easily read in electronic format or are pure references that operate best in paper format. Any other print books will be for the luddites and collectors. I seriously hope that the trend for e-readers is toward greater quality and durability and lower cost; it would be the opposite direction the cellular phone market has moved in.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I admit that I had some initial concerns if I'd be as comfortable with reading on my Kindle as I am with a book. Now I have no such concerns, and in fact in some ways DTB's are more uncomfortable, as the only way for me to increase their font size is to risk smearing the ink with my nose.


----------



## luv4kitties (Aug 18, 2009)

If being a "real" reader means reading books on paper, then I am happily a fake reader!!!

Things I don't miss about "real" books:
1.  Small fonts (I didn't even realize how small some of those fonts are until I'd had my K a while and went back to finish a few paper books I hadn't gotten to).
2.  Holding books open with my thumb.
3.  Always having to find my place again after a book got shut accidentally.
4.  Mystery smells, stains, etc. in library books.
5.  Things (stains, substances, etc.) in library books that I only WISHED were mysteries.
6.  Wondering if the person who'd had the library book before me had (horrors) taken it into the restroom.


----------



## kat89447 (Nov 6, 2009)

Try living in the high desert with all the dust. No I don't miss DTB's. In fact I had someone suggest a book the other day and offer me a copy of theirs. I took one look at it (it was thick and heavy) and turned them down but found it on Kindle. I guess I am a reverse snob now. I have also gotten completely lazy since the idea of having to hold up a heavy, thick book makes me cringe. LOL My K2 fits in my hand perfectly and my cover makes it a comfortable read. If it's not on Kindle then it's not worth reading LOL.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I still take out DTB from the library and once in a while I'll buy a DTB if it's not available on the Kindle. The majority of my reading happens on the Kindle-I'm way too attached to it. 

I figure the lovely smell of my Oberon cover more than makes up for any "book-smell" And that PP who found a spider in her book? OMG, I would have had an MI!!


----------



## higdona (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't have my kindle DX yet. It was shipped December 1 so it could come any day. I can tell you that I wont miss the smell of dust and must. I wont miss my eyes swelling due to allergic reactions from the dust and mold. I also wont miss the weight of 3 text books in my backpack.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> 6. Wondering if the person who'd had the library book before me had (horrors) taken it into the restroom.


Me, too. And wondering what some of those stains were. Afraid to know the answer--really afraid.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you all for talking me down


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

deMoMo posted this in another thread and Anju thought the people here might also enjoy it, I agreed so here it is.


deMoMo said:


> Hello everyone - I haven't posted here in ages, but I wanted to share a picture that my friend Brad drew of the two of us. As you can see, I can transport my library much more easily than he can!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

gank....is that a word?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> gank....is that a word?


Gank
To steal or take something that does not belong to you.
According to the Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

that's a new one for me...
I wonder if I can use that in Scrabble?


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I could not agree with you more! This drives me nuts. How is a book any less of a value if it is electronic or paper? I have expended my reading horizons since I got my first ereader (pre-kindle) and even more when I got my Kindle. My favorite article where someone was bashing the Kindle was someone who said that ebooks were not real books and then went on to try and further denounce the Kindle by something close to the following:

Some say that the Kindle will ultimately save you money (if you can get past the cold feel of no paper), but I decided to put that to the test. As an avid reader, I read about 1 book per month. So even if I save $3 a book it will take me too long to break even.


___ 
I could not even believe he typed that! An avid reader?!?! 1 book a month?!?!?! ~sigh~

So I too need some dental work after reading many of the reviews.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Bwahahahaha....an avid read who reads a whopping ONE book a month?  What does that make us??  I should go look through the November totals and see what the average number of books read for the month was.  (November isn't posted yet but I found the average in October was 8.9 books per person who posted in the thread)

I am a reader, have always been a reader and the format that I choose to read a book in won't change the fact.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Bwahahahaha....an avid read who reads a whopping ONE book a month? What does that make us??


Completely awesome!

And them? Wannabes!


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Bwahahahaha....an avid read who reads a whopping ONE book a month? What does that make us??


Rabid readers?

or perhaps ravid readers -- rapid avid readers?

Rapidavid readers


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Rabid readers?
> 
> or perhaps ravid readers -- rapid avid readers?
> 
> Rapidavid readers


vapid readers!!


----------



## oganki (Dec 1, 2009)

drenee said:


> Sometimes I get a book from the library that has a really bad smell. I don't miss that at all.
> deb


True but I do kind of miss getting a book from the library


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Bwahahahaha....an avid read who reads a whopping ONE book a month? What does that make us?? I should go look through the November totals and see what the average number of books read for the month was. (November isn't posted yet but I found the average in October was 8.9 books per person who posted in the thread)
> 
> I am a reader, have always been a reader and the format that I choose to read a book in won't change the fact.


I will be doing the statistics on the November thread this weekend but, after a quick look at what is entered so far, the average number of books read per person who posted in the thread for November will be greater than 10 with a range from a partial book to more than 45 books finished within the month.

I believe that it is our interest in and enthusiam for reading (in any format) that makes us readers. It is not the number of books we read but that we consistently read and see reading (and what we gain and learn from our reading) as an important part of our lives that makes us 'real' readers.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

This is just wrong.  I've forgotten exactly what it was, but something like the average reader reads about 6 books a year.  Ok, double that, make it 12.  We're doing that in 4 or 5 weeks.  Face it, people.  We are NOT readers.  

We are Super Readers.
(Oh, I only managed 5 in NOvember, but I'm going to do MUCH better this month.)

Elaine
Norman, OKlahoma


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Reading is good no matter how much you do - 1 a month is great.  But, I read about 10 a month ... Now, when they read, they may get similar enjoyment as me, but they hardly qualify as an avid reader.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> Face it, people. We are NOT readers.
> 
> We are Super Readers.
> 
> ...


We don't have to wear tights, do we?!  

and no capes, either!!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> no capes












Even my husband, who reads maybe 6-7 books a year, found the idea of 1 book qualifying you as an avid reader amusing.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Whenever I hear/read somebody giving the "smell of the book" argument, I just think of my friend ML. She's a voracious reader, but extremely allergic to book mites/paper lice. She can't buy used books, she can't even walk into a store that sells used books, and has to keep her books in sealed glass cases when she's not reading them. 

The "smell of a book" is a lot less attractive when you realize it's mold and lice.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> We don't have to wear tights, do we?!
> 
> and no capes, either!!


i think we'd look cute in capes and tights and matching tutus. Okay, scarlet needs sleep....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

scarlet said:


> i think we'd look cute in capes and tights and matching tutus. Okay, scarlet needs sleep....


Is that your Kindle Kostume? You can only read your Kindle when you are appropriately attired?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Is that your Kindle Kostume? You can only read your Kindle when you are appropriately attired?


Considering that I do most of my reading on the NYC subway, that might not be a great idea. And actually, I would worry about the cape catching in my cover.

(btw, I like the phrase Kindle Kostume!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have heard the comments about not being a "real" reader in regards to audiobooks. I recall a comment not too long ago that listening to audiobooks is just a shortcut or easy way out. If anything, audiobooks make me more of a reader because I'm listening to books when I otherwise wouldn't be able to read (driving). Often, I get more out of the book when I'm listening because I'm not tempted to skim through the more boring parts (and then missing some important nugget of information)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As long as enough books are available for me to read in whatever format I wish, I don't give a flying **** what anyone else thinks of me as a so-called reader.

I'm off to put on my tights now so I can turn on my Kindle.

(*Ugh!* Even _I_ am nauseated by that concept.)

Anyone know where I can by an aerosol can of _eau de livre_?


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Stories are stories are stories.  Be they in book, electronic or audio form, stories are what drive all of us to read.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Also, I'm reading Under the Dome as a DTB right now because I did not want to wait two months to get it on Kindle.  The book is probably somewhere in the range of 428 pounds.  Its a great book, but I can't exactly stuff it in my picket when I'm on the run...


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is that your Kindle Kostume? You can only read your Kindle when you are appropriately attired?


Naah, the good thing about Kindle is that you can not only read nekkid, you can then go buy new books the same way!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

> think we'd look cute in capes and tights and matching tutus. Okay, scarlet needs sleep....


Do you suppose Oberon would be interested in supplying the costumes? Sky blue ROH in tights anyone?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> Also, I'm reading Under the Dome as a DTB right now because I did not want to wait two months to get it on Kindle. The book is probably somewhere in the range of 428 pounds. Its a great book, but I can't exactly stuff it in my picket when I'm on the run...


Too funny! I've got it on preorder. 
I have had a Kindle for a while now and have just started a re-read. I actually had to kiss it, the experience was so great.

I remember those days of either scouring the garage or my closet, or the bookshelf--or trying to remember if I loaned it, then giving up and going to buy another copy of a book that I KNEW I had just to re-read a series. Only to sadly discover about 3 copies of the same book years later.....
Those days are gone! I just went to my archives and reloaded....it was WONDERFUL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Figment said:


> Naah, the good thing about Kindle is that you can not only read nekkid, you can then go buy new books the same way!


Which makes me think of a favorite book, now available in a Kindle version...


----------

